# Pervert get's OWNED



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

read the whole thing.

http://www.perverted-justice.com/index.php...uteasiandudepdx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

HA! It took me a while to figure out what that page was about.

That's pretty funny stuff. Kind of a pedaphile vigilante group. The funny thing is that they give out his phone number and contact his place of work.

They're doing great work. I hope they don't get sued doing it.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

that's good stuff lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha thats hillarious, what a good way to get a free meal and make a pdofile look like an even bigger goof!... now that i think of it im hungry... time to hit up teenchat.ca lmao


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

There are all kinds of sick people out there!! Glad he got caught!!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats great, definitely taught him a lesson....


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thats some funny shiet! Maybe I should start doing that to get free meals.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

That's pretty funny. But I wonder what the legal legitemacy of these conversations is. I mean, he is in fact NOT a 14 year old. And a smart lawyer could argue in court that there never was a illegal conversation between a young girl and the perps. There is no such crime as, "attempted sodomy." So in fact his little trap, is the loophole in the case.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I also think though it has a lot to do with public humiliation, i mean all of their info is posted on the site, and people actually call them to tell the they are sick bastard, i'm for this site, I think pedo is the worst thing ever, these people deserve to be shot.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that was great that fuckin guy had to of sh*t him self









good ideal to get free meals and beer might try it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One word... "OWNED"!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

the look on his face at the end is classic


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

LMAO good show


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is so scary to see these chat conversations where these peds try to get little girls. I wish death upon all of them.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AHAHAH..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That was just great!


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

That is fuging hillarious. I wish the guy was like a giant, with huge arms and shizzle. heheh good stuff


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

omg took me 10 min but i finished it laughin


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

I dont know how recent this story is... but a new flash just popped up on tv and said "Northwest man busted by online vigilantes" This story is in oregon and i live in washington. The story at 10:00 pm western. Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Thats some funny shiet! Maybe I should start doing that to get free meals.


 hahahaha 
i'll join you on this


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Me and Chimira just called a bunch of those people on that site. Alot of them disconnected there phones or added privacy manager. They must be getting alot of calls.

Here is a video of a local Media Bust here in Milwaukee that video taped these sickos coming over to house they used. Video done by TMJ4 and Perverted-Justice.com

They humilate the people and they peel out of the area, all while the news man is asking them about there chats online with 14 year olds.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mmmm, free food


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

excellent con, the only thing that would have improved it would have been aido getting the big end of that bat in the temple.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thats so fucked up, that 14 year old girl could of been innes


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL!!haha great stuff!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

upt1me said:


> Me and Chimira just called a bunch of those people on that site. Alot of them disconnected there phones or added privacy manager. They must be getting alot of calls.
> 
> Here is a video of a local Media Bust here in Milwaukee that video taped these sickos coming over to house they used. Video done by TMJ4 and Perverted-Justice.com
> 
> They humilate the people and they peel out of the area, all while the news man is asking them about there chats online with 14 year olds.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

uhh that link just relinks me to pfury, what a waste of a click lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

someone should do this to wacko jacko :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> uhh that link just relinks me to pfury, what a waste of a click lol


 http://www.jsonline.com/multimedia/popup.asp?packageid=373

Hmmm...it shouldnt.

Damn a 70 year old guy...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

f*cking people.....hope they get theres! Excellent link man thanks......just donatet to them matter of fact!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

> I mean, he is in fact NOT a 14 year old. And a smart lawyer could argue in court that there never was a illegal conversation between a young girl and the perps.


Yes, but in Ohio, if the grown man posing as a girl happens to be a police officer, then the perv has committed a crime, importuning, a felony.

(D) No person shall solicit another by means of a telecommunications device, as defined in section 2913.01 of the Revised Code, to engage in sexual activity with the offender when the offender is eighteen years of age or older and either of the following applies:

(2) The other person is a law enforcement officer posing as a person who is thirteen years of age or older but less than sixteen years of age, the offender believes that the other person is thirteen years of age or older but less than sixteen years of age or is reckless in that regard, and the offender is four or more years older than the age the law enforcement officer assumes in posing as the person who is thirteen years of age or older but less than sixteen years of age.

Unfortunately, they only get locked up. . . instead of getting the chair.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i say that he should of beaten him down with the bat


----------

